
I Build My Own Amazon S3 Storage - lyapustin
https://medium.com/@s.lyapustin/how-i-build-my-own-amazon-s3-storage-5de56b4c6612
======
lyapustin
Repository: [https://github.com/inoks/django-s3-like-
storage](https://github.com/inoks/django-s3-like-storage)

